
Hack Reactor bootcamp dishonestly advertises 6 figure salary in 12 weeks - seibelj
https://www.reddit.com/user/hackreactorhq/comments/f7l90w/get_a_sixfigure_salary_online_in_12_weeks_become/
======
Sohcahtoa82
The reddit post you linked to has since been deleted.

[https://snew.notabug.io/user/hackreactorhq/comments/f7l90w/g...](https://snew.notabug.io/user/hackreactorhq/comments/f7l90w/get_a_sixfigure_salary_online_in_12_weeks_become/)

It didn't even get a single comment.

~~~
seibelj
It was an ad for Hack Reactor that I kept seeing on Reddit for a few days. I
guess when they got a bunch of traffic to it from this post they removed it.
"Make 6 Figure Salary in 12 Weeks" was the title. Such a scam.

------
planetzero
It's funny how the hobby that I had as a kid, which pretty much cost me
nothing (aside from the cheap, used, laptop, I bought with my allowance) now
makes me more money/year than most people that I know.

I really don't know how a bootcamp can teach you that much in 12 weeks. You
might be able to cobble together a couple of react apps, but this will quickly
fall apart when you run into problems/issues.

~~~
JCOdom
It’s really disheartening to see “schools” pushing people into the industry
simply for money.

Yes, people make tons of career decisions based on money, but as an
educational institution, “make £X” rather than the merits of the subject
matter sucks.

It’s hard to find passionate and intelligent engineers already, and the
dilution of the market has made interviewing harder as well.

Combined with the diversity initiatives, it has really handicapped hiring at
my previous company.

